# Ronda 313 & 515



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

have a 2010 mondaine savonette "small soap"? with a ronda 313 ticking away inside.

the 2011 has a 515 soooo....

what is the difference in the movements ?

- not really up on movements, obviously, just curious.


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)




----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

No date on the 313? At least thats what it looks like to me. Cal 515 also have a date version and a 24hour version.

Cal 313

Description

Caliber: 313

Linge Size: 11Â½

Thickness (MM): 3.00mm

Hand Size: 120/70/20

Stem: 401-1501

Cell/Battery/Power Source: 371

Tap Size: 10

Cal 515

Description

Caliber: 515

Linge Size: 11Â½

Thickness (MM): 3.00mm

Hand Size: 120/70/20

Stem: 401-1483

Cell/Battery/Power Source: 371

Tap Size: 10


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

so same dims, hands & cell. just the different stem.

both savonettes are sans date so is there perhaps a performance or price difference between the two ?

no intention of getting rid of my current one as it is a great tool watch for me.


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

desmondus rotundus said:


> so same dims, hands & cell. just the different stem.
> 
> both savonettes are sans date so is there perhaps a performance or price difference between the two ?


Not that I can see, other than the fact that the 515 seems to be more 'up to date' as its still listed on the Ronda site, can't see the 313 on there though.


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)




----------

